# tire and rims



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Wanting to do 29.5 laws all skinnys. Do you guys get 4 front rims when running all skinnys? Does the offset matter?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You can get 4 front rims if you want, but the width difference really won't matter... it's only 1"... and you want to get rims that offset the tires out a little to prevent rubbing issues


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> and you want to get rims that offset the tires out a little to prevent rubbing issues


All after-market rims will have enough, regardless. The offset for the IRS bikes is the same front and rear. I know you know that but, just making the point.


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

So just get any aftermarket wheel and as long as its 4 fronts it will be ok?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. All "normal offset" after-market rims for the brute have more offset than the stock wheels do.


----------

